# My Beautiful Eyeball - I call her Ambly Oplia



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello All! I have finished a new prop that I have not seen done before (please correct me if I'm wrong). It is a large animated eyeball. It is 12" in diameter and only requires 2 servos to move it around. Right now, it just randomly moves (wanders) around ( why I call her Ambly Oplia). Pretty simple design. I use a large lighting globe and perch it on 4 plastic screws (no friction). I use the 2 servos to move her around. The servos are driven by a circuit board that I came up with to randomly move 2 servos between 2 setpoints. This is a down-shoot of my 3-axis random servo board that I use to drive the 2 GYS skulls (i.e., no computer!). The lighting is done using 2 RGB LED floodlights from www.christmasonmanor.com and another board I built to actually control the color changes. Let me know what you think!!!

Here is the link to some videos:

My Eyeball pictures by jwheat058 - Photobucket


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's very pretty What type of haunt setting will you be using her in?

I think your dog doesn't like her, though - or maybe it's the skellie banter:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahahhahahah!! "AMBLY OPLIA!!" U DORK!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Eye think that's pretty cool!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The 'eyes' have it


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a really cool prop, creepy and uncommon. I don't get the joke name, though..?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

austenandrews said:


> That's a really cool prop, creepy and uncommon. I don't get the joke name, though..?


"Amblyopia" - otherwise known as lazy eye:jol:


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

RoxyBlue - In answer to your earlier question, I will probably just have it sitting on my front porch - not sure how I'll decorate. My wife is an artist and is going to "decorate" it a little to make it look a little more sinister (veins and such). I am going to light it from inside to make it glow - looks much better that way... Thanks!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> "Amblyopia" - otherwise known as lazy eye:jol:


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice. I like the movement.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

absolutely wonderful! Eye love the movement. the skulls were hillarious!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you can use it like the monster under the house or stairs like the monster eyes DVD from BigscreamTV.com. Nicely done!

http://www.lightformproductions.com/siteterroreyes1and2.html


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments and suggestions. I posted a couple of new videos showing the mechanism and movement in daylight. A little easier to see how it all works.

My Eyeball pictures by jwheat058 - Photobucket

I have seen some posts about haunted Ouija Boards and I think this mechanism might work well for that, too. Just mount the mechanism horizontally under the board and use a magnet to move the "puck"... Hmmmmm.... Too many projects - not enough storage space!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the updated pictures. In the second video the one without the eye mounted the right servo seems to jerk a little is that due to binding in the mechanism or just fast servo changes from the software?


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe the jerky movement is just due to the long arm and the slow servo speed. When the eye is in place, providing some resistance to the arms, it completely goes away.


----------

